# 15 ft. Drop



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Dropping in on my Demo 7.










Video still.










The landing is past the 2nd shelf.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Sick, dude


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

thats dope. Good thing you did not go any slower could have been a sketchy case. Well done.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ x2


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

That was intense.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome. I liked how you looked down from the edge. :thumbsup:


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

damn! gots ya a pair huh? looked like you were 6" away from a very bad day.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Actually his back wheel did catch that ledge, good job keeping her level, and not gettig bucked forward.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

it sure did and he held on like a pro. im thinkin another half foot woulda put his axle on top of it and sent him to the big farm.


----------



## Restoman (Feb 21, 2009)

Moar!!! Get some speed up and let's see it again!


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

it's gotta look like your jumping off the planet from on the bike. I don't know if there's a camera angle that conveys that 100 percent .


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

cactuscorn said:


> damn! gots ya a pair huh? looked like you were 6" away from a very bad day.


If you look at the clip from the top of the drop, there's actually a V in the second ledge so it looks like I almost clipped the shelf in the vid but I had a little room to spare. I always hit that drop too fast and landed farther than I needed to. It would look good on video but the landing hurt like hell.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Awesome! :thumbsup:
Damn, you need a big pair to even think about it.

Well done. Made it look easy.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

It doesn't look like your fork is compressing all that much,very backwheel landing,when you compress the rear suspension all the way, with out compressing the fork first, the head tube angle becomes so slack ,the sliding action of the fork is being jammed up by the landing,much more stressful on body and bike. My monster T used to lead the way into the most buttery smooth landings,once i got used to it, i found the risk of endo wasn't that big and it definitely smoothes things out.


----------



## ivanfiestas (Aug 26, 2009)

Sick! Landing seems to be smooth though...


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice one. Got more?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

herbn said:


> It doesn't look like your fork is compressing all that much,very backwheel landing,when you compress the rear suspension all the way, with out compressing the fork first, the head tube angle becomes so slack ,the sliding action of the fork is being jammed up by the landing,much more stressful on body and bike. My monster T used to lead the way into the most buttery smooth landings,once i got used to it, i found the risk of endo wasn't that big and it definitely smoothes things out.


Sure, that is true in extreme cases, but I didn't think OP did much wrong there...:


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Props to you sir
That drop would have taken balls!

Good to see you wearing a neck brace, cant wait to get mine


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Suddenly this stunt made me remember an old legend here in the far side of the Pacific...


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

uhhhhh! you have ballz!!! ho do you do that??? i always drift off to one side! and thats only on 5 footers!

respect!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

yep. i see it now. id have to do that drop in 3rds. im wettin myself just watchin it again.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Serious respect, congrats!


----------



## nolson450 (Mar 6, 2007)

Somewhere, in a small cloud of potsmoke in Southern Utah, Bender is shedding a tear.... Hahahaha Secretly, he's mad because you have better style, but maybe that's because you aren't riding on motocross boots! 

props on the drop!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Nicely done. Major thumbs up on the proper safety equipment (Leatt)


----------



## chinkerjuarez (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice job on Pink Bike that would have qualified as a 50 footer.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Awesome vid man, nice set up too
Nice mars terrian


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*2nd that!*



006_007 said:


> Nicely done. Major thumbs up on the proper safety equipment (Leatt)


Good one, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice video! I like the walk up to the lip and back before the drop. Looks more than 15 to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

chinkerjuarez said:


> Nice job on Pink Bike that would have qualified as a 50 footer.


Ha, I was also thinking this post was going to be in Pinkbike units and therefore was a 2x4 propped up on a stair or something. Pretty sick, hope we get to see some more.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

super clean. that tld gear is sick. But that huck was even better. good job man!


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Leatt brace = balls + 1. 

I wouldn't even think about trying something like that without it, but that's just me. Props.


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

nice!


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

awesome

Waimea canyon??


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

FloridaFish said:


> awesome
> 
> Waimea canyon??


You are correct sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Added a few pics.


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

ohmygod! dude! those pictures give it an all new perspective for how big it really is!

Big stainless steel balls...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Yo - epic shots! Imagine that last one with a bike actually mid-air... 

You gotta get out there with a photog - looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## readingracing (Mar 1, 2006)

We had a similar drop in Pa but steeper, longer and higher drop.had two options off a raised bridge" called coffin drop"which was scary sick and off of a natural lip.you ride up to it looking at tree top level and see nothing but empty air before you hit take off at that point your committed, ass puckered and praying for glory.longest time I've ever spent in the air.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

before diablo,there was "the pit" in vernon it was somewhat bigger with a similar slope to the spot in the op, no rock formation though.When i got my big heavy karpiel up to speed i could do drops in the 25+ range ,24 x 3.0 tires rubbing hard on the back edge of my big red tioga seat.My friend Art sternly advised not to find anymore speed in the approach, i was running out of landing ramp which was followed by landing flat..The air time was huge.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


> awesome
> 
> Waimea canyon??


yeah I wish I was at the Waimea coast right now...nice 35 foot plus swell running


----------



## D-line (Dec 5, 2005)

nolson450 said:


> Somewhere, in a small cloud of potsmoke in Southern Utah, Bender is shedding a tear.... Hahahaha Secretly, he's mad because you have better style, but maybe that's because you aren't riding on motocross boots!
> 
> props on the drop!


You shouldn't clown the Bender of Past. Do you know the guy? That dude did a lot for the game we all play. Go ride some trail with the guy, good luck keeping up and tossing as much style as he does into the ride:nono: None of us have a quarter of the balls that Bender does, or did...


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

great drop, clean... 
1 question:
Where`s the nearest medical assistance? from the looks of the pic, it looks like some miles away! Consider having 1st medical assistance classes to assist your budys in case anything goes wrong! You can save their lives one day - but hope you don`t have to!!!


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yeah I wish I was at the Waimea coast right now...nice 35 foot plus swell running


haha, i was watching a video of the waves on liveleak last night, looked pretty big but windy and not very clean.

edit..... shazaam


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

readingracing said:


> We had a similar drop in Pa but steeper, longer and higher drop.had two options off a raised bridge" called coffin drop"which was scary sick and off of a natural lip.you ride up to it looking at tree top level and see nothing but empty air before you hit take off at that point your committed, ass puckered and praying for glory.longest time I've ever spent in the air.


Now that WAS a drop!


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

sweet, i like when everyone crashes at 2:25
im diggin the song too


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FloridaFish said:


> haha, i was watching a video of the waves on liveleak last night, looked pretty big but windy and not very clean...


Like you (Florida) have anything better :lol:
your big waves are horrendous!


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

highdelll said:


> Like you (Florida) have anything better :lol:
> your big waves are horrendous!


sorry but I grew up and realized that surfing is for children, and if you think those are clean waves then you smoke crack while sucking dick for coke.

**** the ocean, i play in the dirt now.


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

That's a sick drop to be sure, but remember fame sometimes comes with a price... Rob


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

MTBKauai said:


> That's a sick drop to be sure, but remember fame sometimes comes with a price... Rob


This is below that sign.


----------



## Kealoha (May 9, 2009)

That's nuts!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


> haha, i was watching a video of the waves on liveleak last night, looked pretty big but windy and not very clean.
> 
> edit..... shazaam


yep typical Waimea.....big drop and a mushy shoulder....the worst part is the shoulder pound inside

this is better


----------



## nankerphelge (Jan 21, 2008)

One of those MTBing moments - most of us have had them - where you see somebody do something and think to yourself "uh....yea, don't think I'll ever be trying that", Major props, sir. Thank goodness this didn't degenerate into one of those Bender was God / Bender was an a-hole threads.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

nankerphelge said:


> ...Thank goodness this didn't degenerate into one of those Bender was God / Bender was an a-hole threads.


It's still waaaay too early to tell...


----------



## nankerphelge (Jan 21, 2008)

Sure, add fuel to the fire. Here we go LOL......................


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

oh dear, what a shame to turn this otherwise nice thread into this.


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

Bender was the man. He could huck better than gee atherton and sam hill combined can race.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FloridaFish said:


> sorry but I grew up and realized that surfing is for children, and if you think those are clean waves then you smoke crack while sucking dick for coke.
> 
> **** the ocean, i play in the dirt now.


whoa, relax man!
I was merely referring to the big waves that come to Florida are usually from a hurricane - haha, yuk-yuk?
FWIW, I think surfing is a 'big boy' sport too - but to each his own.
Have fun in the dirt - I do (but sometimes get to rinse off in the surf :thumbsup


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

rat7761 said:


> This is below that sign.


I did some more research and your absolutely right about the current legality of the area.

According the DLNR administrative rules, unless there's a sign saying it's illegal - it's legal (there were some signs at one time, but they only lasted a few days before they disappeared).

Hopefully we'll get a few more years of riding before the Kokee Master Plan is implemented and the park boundary gets extended to include the lower lookouts. So post away - and ride the hell out of that place while you can.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

herbn said:


> it's gotta look like your jumping off the planet from on the bike. I don't know if there's a camera angle that conveys that 100 percent .


I've been thinking about this, too - I don't know why more bike, skate, etc. videos don't show drops from the top, they always look scarier that way.

I'd say the third pic from the OP makes this drop look waaaaay huger.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> It's still waaaay too early to tell...


That's an awesome shot. I've seen video of that drop and still from this and that angle, but had for some reason never seen this shot. Totally give you true perspective on how big that drop is/was. Bender pushed the limits that's for sure, love him or hate him, you gotta admitt, he went off some crazy sh!t.


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

thats only like five foot hawaiian


----------



## flyinhawaiian (Mar 16, 2005)

nolson450 said:


> Somewhere, in a small cloud of potsmoke in Southern Utah, Bender is shedding a tear.... Hahahaha Secretly, he's mad because you have better style, but maybe that's because you aren't riding on motocross boots!
> 
> props on the drop!


No he's actually at bootleg grooming the trails


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

FloridaFish said:


> sorry but I grew up and realized that surfing is for children, and if you think those are clean waves then you smoke crack while sucking dick for coke.
> 
> **** the ocean, i play in the dirt now.


Wow, I've never heard this take on surfing before. I'm not a surfer (want to learn someday) but to call surfing a children's sport is crazy, especially big wave surfing. Don't get me wrong I love DH/freeride, have ridden some decent stuff and taken some good spills but big wave surfing seems gnarlier than just about anything on a bike, hardly children's play.


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

looks like a fun drop


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


> sorry but I grew up and realized that surfing is for children, and if you think those are clean waves then you smoke crack while sucking dick for coke.
> 
> **** the ocean, i play in the dirt now.


yeah that's what happens to guys surfing the small mushy breaks of florida.....try being in 20 feet deep water with 10 foot backs that suck sand off the bottom and riding tubes as big as Mack Trucks....having your leash break like peanut butter and you just feel it missing...never even a tug on your leg.... smacking a lip and having you board break in half from the power of the lip

please....even the hurricane surf is mushy and still isn't that big......try surfing outside the kiddie pool of "calm water" florida...and* then you will know it isn't children's play*


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

jeez, I thought you pussies could take a joke better.......... 

kids surf in florida, then those kids grow up and realize that waiting 360 days a year for good surf is insanity, then those grown ups either leave florida or kill themselves.............hopefully i'll make it out of here on my bike one day. 


and SMT, I've gone to duckdive overhead waves in hawaii only to hit a reef botton without getting my head wet, been there done that, might try it again some day when I'm tired of pedaling.


----------



## dirtman36 (Jan 14, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> It's still waaaay too early to tell...


thasthe "jaw drop" in BC right?
sick!


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

nice work fella


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Damn, the landing looks linda flattish for that height. Still you've done it very nice.


----------

